# Wallpaper Cycler created by Me



## casanova (Jul 21, 2007)

Some time back I downloaded a snippet from Microsoft that allowed Wallpaper Changing. Having a huge collection of wallpapers I always wanted to change my wallpapers frequently.

Using this snippet I create this proggy that catered my needs. Now, I am sharing it with all of you. 

It requires .NET framework to be installed. I don't remember which version exactly.

It works great on Windows XP as well as Windows Vista.

It is pretty user friendly, so need of help files. (I am bored to be frank)

It makes only a single change in registry that too if you want it to autostart with Windows.

Features:

1. Doesn't create a wallpaper list, but searches it on the fly
2. Ability to search folders recursively
3. Random as well as Sequential wallpaper shuffling. (The option seed allows you to define which wallpaper you want to show)


> If you have the wallpapers Bliss001, Bliss002,..., Bliss020 and you specify the seed as 5, it will show Bliss001, Bliss006, Bliss011, Bliss16 and then back again


4. You can specify the no of seconds, minutes, hours, days or weeks to wait before cycling the wallpaper (1 Second to 3 Weeks)
5. Double click on the tray icon changes the wallpaper
6. Right clicking the icon, has many options such as Pausing the change.
7. Remove wallpaper (Handy if someone is knocking your door and you have Pamela Anderson pic set as your wallpaper)
8. Only 64 KB
9. No install needed.

Will write about it in detail soon.

Feedback appreciated. Thanks welcomed.

Download


----------



## almighty (Jul 30, 2007)

cooooooooooool man
thanx


----------



## casanova (Jul 31, 2007)

Thx for your appreciation. I am a noob in .NET

I hope I should become a pro soon and make a quality release


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW! This is friggin' awesome, dude. Keep it up.


----------



## digish777 (Mar 18, 2008)

Visit this site for wallpapers
~snipped~


----------



## casanova (Mar 18, 2008)

^^
Spam reported


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice app casanova ... keep up the gud work....

btw , i think there was no need of reporting the above post , bcoz it isn't his blog or so , he just gave a site for wallpapers ...


----------



## casanova (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks buddy. Glad you liked it 

This poster has made four posts in 5 mins out of which last 3 posts were linking to the same site.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 18, 2008)

casanova said:


> This poster has made four posts in 5 mins out of which last 3 posts were linking to the same site.




ok .. didn't knew that .. saw only 1 post ... if that was the case , then definitely there was the need to report


----------

